# Why suspension travel lockout?



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello' I have been looking at the Fantom DS among others, and am wondering why there is suspension travel lockout on many MTB's? What purpose is served by restricting travel? As you can tell, I know very little about full suspension bikes, I now have a Trek 4500 with front susp. only that freezes up in the cold. I am looking into going with a full susp. bike.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

http://forums.mtbr.com/


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

the more suspension the more energy lost on a smooth ride--sort of. 
locking out the suspension is often a good idea if you are doing a steady climb or riding on road/smooth trail. 

unless you plan on doign a lot of technical riding, i would spend the $$$ on a better hardtail rather than on a full suspension. personal preference but there it is.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I got one of these coming in on Tuesday and can't wait! Fantom PRO 29er


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

sonex305 said:


> I got one of these coming in on Tuesday and can't wait! Fantom PRO 29er


Congrats on your new bike. I know you can't wait!


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

fran2537 said:


> the more suspension the more energy lost on a smooth ride--sort of.
> locking out the suspension is often a good idea if you are doing a steady climb or riding on road/smooth trail.
> 
> unless you plan on doign a lot of technical riding, i would spend the $$$ on a better hardtail rather than on a full suspension. personal preference but there it is.


Hmmm...You have given me something to think about. I might be better off just replacing the Judy tt with a better susp fork. One that will work in the cold! Other than the fork, I really like my 4500.


----------

